# New light on 75gallon



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2018)

Just added a 48” finnex planted plus 24/7 to go with my chihiros a series and 1 week in a can already see the difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2018)

Here are some photos, the rotala is definitely showing some nice new color and the tops of the AR are growing nice new deep red leaves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2018)

For some reasons the pictures always come out blurry when I upload them


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

You have some amazing plant growth there, is this low or high tech?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you @ discusluv, it’s high tech, pressurized co2, ei dosing and medium to high light now with the new fixture.


----------

